# Deceived by posts on PFF



## Albere

Whoever posted the numbers for Bigass wreck, Bigass pipes and Marker 22 wreck LIED. I wasted a lot of time today doing concentric circle searches while also trolling those areas. My Raymarine fish finder did not reveal any structure nor any fish. The trolling was equally unproductive.
If you going to publish false numbers on this site, DON'T. My son says I am a fool for trusting any of the "FISH STORIES" on this website. After today, I am inclined to agree with him. The small amount of time that I get to spend on the water will no longer be wasted by the bulls**t posted in this forum. I am sure there are plenty of other folks like me who also have little time to waste. Do not waste your time responding to this post. I will not be wasting my time looking at them. As far as I am concerned the only value of these posts is fictional entertainment. 
Thank God, today was not spoiled - it was one of the most beautiful days in the Bay that I have ever had. And fish was caught at Peg Leg Petes which NEVER disappoints.


----------



## Fielro

Can't beat Peg Leg Petes. Sorry you go tbad numbers


----------



## lastcast

I can't believe somebody would post bad numbers for Bay wrecks! How low!


----------



## KingCrab

Sometimes your numbers dont jive with accurate numbers. It happens. Verify your house is where your Gps says it is. Seen it happen. Or , U got lied too which is not the norm on here. Why dont u call out who did the lie instead of making us all bad people. 4 post , Hmmn.


----------



## jjam

Delete first reply. Geez!!!

Kudos to foxtrotuniform attempting to help a new forum member find a few bay fish.


Jimmy


----------



## Chapman5011

What has this world come to. I'm setting up my Christmas tree, and some one else is giving bad bay numbers. This would be a new low. What in the world is wrong with you , you bad number poster. Dammit you


----------



## JD7.62

Or just do it the old fashioned way and go out and find numbers on your own. I know I did and its paid off HUGE. The GOOD numbers are GOOD because very few people know them and the ones that do make sure it stays that way....


----------



## Downtime2

Won't be long.....


----------



## Realtor

I fish for Bigass fish by that Bigass bridge...

This might be a classic the making


----------



## kanaka

Here. Anyways, you get what you pay for. :yes:

AND, did you read the last line of advise????

Old 10-15-2014, 02:58 PM #10
foxtrotuniform
Senior Member
Trigger

Join Date: Nov 2013
Location: Big Bend/St. Marks
Posts: 204
Default
Quote:
Originally Posted by REDFISH KING View Post
I know this may sound Crazy for some of you but I am trying to get some Reef #'s for Pensacola Bay " I have 2 young little girls that love Fishing and don't want to go out in the Gulf with Daddy " anyway's Im not trying to still anybody's hunny holes or anything just looking for a decent spot to let them pull in something decent ....Any help would be Appreciated....

Thanks
Where do you launch your boat? 

In the north end of the bay, there are a couple of good charted obstructions that hold fish. I have to make up names for these things, since there's not much info out there, so bear with me. 

Big Ass Pipes
30°22'50.14"N
87°12'31.46"W
Three huge pipes sticking from the sand. Tons of fish holes nearby. Old radar reflector tower, maybe. It holds lots of nice red snapper and tons of spadefish. 


Big Ass Wreck
30°22'19.31"N
87°13'53.57"W
This is probably the biggest wreck in the bay. It looks like a 60-foot shrimper or sailboat with a bunch of rigging sticking off the bottom. Holds snapper, grouper, sharks, Spanish mackerel and, in the winter, schooling redfish.


Marker 22 Wreck/Rubble
30°20'27.62"N
87°14'26.38"W
The other guys were right to tell you to look around the marker buoys for rubble. Almost all of them have some junk scattered around. Marker 22 also has a 20-something foot shipwreck right in the middle of it. There is usually someone anchored up on top of it, but if not, it's worth a shot. 

I make a GPS chart that includes tons of unpublished stuff in the bay. It's available if you're interested in branching out, but those three above are some of my favorite bay spots. They should get you off to a good start. 


Word for the wise: Sunny, cloudless, bluebird days don't bode well for bottom fishing in the bay. Try to be fishing on a grey day before a nasty cold front comes through. That's when they get hungry.
Share
| Like
__________________
--Travis
StrikeLines Charts
Custom GPS Charts, Private Reef Coordinates
Pensacola - Destin - Orange Beach
Like us on Facebook
foxtrotuniform is offline Report Post


----------



## KingCrab

Realtor said:


> I fish for Bigass fish by that Bigass bridge...
> 
> This might be a classic the making


Notice that biggass man with that biggass truck !:shifty: What commercial was that?


----------



## 49913

I don't have any of these numbers yet, but I can tell you this. On Google Maps Satellite, it's clear the numbers for Marker 22 are right next to a marker buoy, and damned if there isn't a boat anchored up right on it.


----------



## BananaTom

Albere said:


> Whoever posted the numbers for Bigass wreck, Bigass pipes and Marker 22 wreck LIED. ..


WOW!!

These are some pretty big words, coming from someone that received *FREE* information, holding a total of 4 posts here.

It is called fishing. 

Did you enjoy your company and have fun? Was it a nice day?

Next time fish 3 mile bridge. You will find structure and mark fish, if your electronics actually work.

You won't come back here bashing anyone after that trip.


----------



## 153 Large fish

Albere said:


> Whoever posted the numbers for Bigass wreck, Bigass pipes and Marker 22 wreck LIED. I wasted a lot of time today doing concentric circle searches while also trolling those areas. My Raymarine fish finder did not reveal any structure nor any fish. The trolling was equally unproductive.
> If you going to publish false numbers on this site, DON'T. My son says I am a fool for trusting any of the "FISH STORIES" on this website. After today, I am inclined to agree with him. The small amount of time that I get to spend on the water will no longer be wasted by the bulls**t posted in this forum. I am sure there are plenty of other folks like me who also have little time to waste. Do not waste your time responding to this post. I will not be wasting my time looking at them. As far as I am concerned the only value of these posts is fictional entertainment.
> Thank God, today was not spoiled - it was one of the most beautiful days in the Bay that I have ever had. And fish was caught at Peg Leg Petes which NEVER disappoints.


I'lltell you where there is 3 miles of structure, and there is not always fish there...3 mile bridge...easy to find....just cause you find structure dont always mean you find fish. ..believe what you see with pictures. Also check your gps system or chart plotter against the bouys...if the bouys are off, your gps is off...and if you dont have true side scan, you could be doing circles right next to the wreck, especially with wind and current...what kind of gps are you using, what kind of bottom machine?...hope its not a humminbird ...thier sidescan is just a novelty...you can ride right past a bridge and not mark a thing on side scan...


----------



## 153 Large fish

Yeah a waste of time......


----------



## Chris V

Delete. Was a waste of time


----------



## foxtrotuniform

Albere said:


> Whoever posted the numbers for Bigass wreck, Bigass pipes and Marker 22 wreck LIED. I wasted a lot of time today doing concentric circle searches while also trolling those areas. My Raymarine fish finder did not reveal any structure nor any fish. The trolling was equally unproductive.


Bigass Liar here.  I posted those numbers. They're all legit. I fish them, and so do others. 

Proof: 









Are you familiar with the different coordinate formats? 

1. Decimal Degrees: DD.ddddd°
2. Degrees, Decimal Minutes: DD° MM.mmm'
3. Degress, Minutes, Seconds: DD° MM' SS.ss" 

These numbers were in #3. If your GPS is set to #1 or #2, then you're going to have a bad time. You wouldn't be the first person that's happened to. 

Figure out what format your machine uses, then you can convert numbers with a web service like this one. 

Or, you could ask me and I'll convert them for you. I do that for guys all the time. 

*OR, *you could pick up one of my Pensacola Bay GPS charts and get 118 new numbers without having to enter a single one by hand. (Shameless plug. :whistling

Sorry you had a bad trip. Let me know, and I'll convert those numbers to whatever format you need. 

Signed, 
Bigass Liar :thumbsup:


----------



## 153 Large fish

foxtrotuniform said:


> Bigass Liar here.  I posted those numbers. They're all legit. I fish them, and so do others.
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with the different coordinate formats?
> 
> 1. Decimal Degrees: DD.ddddd°
> 2. Degrees, Decimal Minutes: DD° MM.mmm'
> 3. Degress, Minutes, Seconds: DD° MM' SS.ss"
> 
> These numbers were in #3. If your GPS is set to #1 or #2, then you're going to have a bad time. You wouldn't be the first person that's happened to.
> 
> Figure out what format your machine uses, then you can convert numbers with a web service like this one.
> 
> Or, you could ask me and I'll convert them for you. I do that for guys all the time.
> 
> *OR, *you could pick up one of my Pensacola Bay GPS charts and get 118 new numbers without having to enter a single one by hand. (Shameless plug. :whistling
> 
> Sorry you had a bad trip. Let me know, and I'll convert those numbers to whatever format you need.
> 
> Signed,
> Bigass Liar
> 
> I cant believe no one hasnt gone completely off about this post


----------



## johnboatjosh

I'd like to think that I know Travis pretty well. I have tons (100+) of #'s I've gotten from him. Every # has been within 10 feet of where he said it would be. Not sure what went wrong in this case but I can guarantee you that the problem was not Travis. Good grief, the guy called him a liar over FREE #'s and he is STILL attempting to help.


----------



## foxtrotuniform

*converted numbers*

In case OP or anyone else needs it, I converted the fake numbers into all three formats. I used the kickass tool at this website.

I also added a couple more numbers for the 3-mile bridge rubble. Those could be a handy way to make sure everything is set up right on your machine. Here's an overhead view of where they are in relation to the bridge.

Trust these at your own risk! It's still possible that I'm a diabolical fishing trip ruiner in disguise! With the internet, you never know... :shifty:

*Bigass Pipes*
Decimal degrees: N 30.380574° W 87.208741°
Degrees, minutes: N 30° 22.834′ W 087° 12.524′
Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 22′ 50.07″ W 087° 12′ 31.47″


*Bigass Wreck*
Decimal degrees: N 30.372029° W 87.231205°
Degrees, minutes: N 30° 22.322′ W 087° 13.872′
Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 22′ 19.30″ W 087° 13′ 52.34″


*Marker 22*
Decimal degrees: N 30.341006° W 87.240661°
Degrees, minutes: N 30° 20.460′ W 087° 14.440′
Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 20′ 27.62″ W 087° 14′ 26.38″


*Bridge Rubble South*
Decimal degrees: N 30.391807° W 87.183671°
Degrees, minutes: N 30° 23.508′ W 087° 11.020′
Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 23′ 30.51″ W 087° 11′ 01.22″


*Bridge Rubble North*
Decimal degrees: N 30.399697° W 87.186583°
Degrees, minutes: N 30° 23.982′ W 087° 11.195′
Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 23′ 58.91″ W 087° 11′ 11.70″


----------



## Spoolin Up

KingCrab said:


> Notice that biggass man with that biggass truck !:shifty: What commercial was that?


Kmart. Somebody must have gotten buttburt, they quit playing them.


----------



## sealark

Imaging that, Someone posted wrong numbers on a fishing forum. Well many people spend countless hours and thousands of dollars to find productive fishing spots. Many people are tired of everyone looking for free handouts. Go spend the time and money to acquire your own spots and then understand why someone would post numbers that maybe at one time were good or not even there. You build a wreck site and in time nature will reclaim it. Ok let the show begin:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## recess

Googans!!!!


----------



## tkh329

johnboatjosh said:


> I'd like to think that I know Travis pretty well. I have tons (100+) of #'s I've gotten from him. Every # has been within 10 feet of where he said it would be. Not sure what went wrong in this case but I can guarantee you that the problem was not Travis. Good grief, the guy called him a liar over FREE #'s and he is STILL attempting to help.



Agreed. 

Albers, I fished those numbers yesterday. All three and all three had great structure. I also consider Travis a friend. The error was operator error or equipment error on your end. Find the error and we will help you fix it. And you wouldn't be the first one to admit a mistake and apologize on here. Most of us have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniperpeeps

OP, what knots were you using? If it wasn't a 100-160 turn Bimini into a modified Hong Kong clinch knot that could be your problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528

Let it go...let it go...so many ways that crow can be served!


----------



## spinfactor

foxtrotuniform said:


> In case OP or anyone else needs it, I converted the fake numbers into all three formats. I used the kickass tool at this website.
> 
> I also added a couple more numbers for the 3-mile bridge rubble. Those could be a handy way to make sure everything is set up right on your machine. Here's an overhead view of where they are in relation to the bridge.
> 
> Trust these at your own risk! It's still possible that I'm a diabolical fishing trip ruiner in disguise! With the internet, you never know... :shifty:
> 
> *Bigass Pipes*
> Decimal degrees: N 30.380574° W 87.208741°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 22.834′ W 087° 12.524′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 22′ 50.07″ W 087° 12′ 31.47″
> 
> 
> *Bigass Wreck*
> Decimal degrees: N 30.372029° W 87.231205°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 22.322′ W 087° 13.872′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 22′ 19.30″ W 087° 13′ 52.34″
> 
> 
> *Marker 24*
> Decimal degrees: N 30.341006° W 87.240661°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 20.460′ W 087° 14.440′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 20′ 27.62″ W 087° 14′ 26.38″
> 
> 
> *Bridge Rubble South*
> Decimal degrees: N 30.391807° W 87.183671°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 23.508′ W 087° 11.020′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 23′ 30.51″ W 087° 11′ 01.22″
> 
> 
> *Bridge Rubble North*
> Decimal degrees: N 30.399697° W 87.186583°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 23.982′ W 087° 11.195′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 23′ 58.91″ W 087° 11′ 11.70″


Roger that! Thanks


----------



## salty_dawg

So a user with 4 posts (one of which was to bitch and moan) wants to throw the forum under the bus. My suggestion to him is start here:
http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/gps-coordinates-florida-fishing-boating-diving.html#charts
For about $60 you can load all these public numbers and use that as a starting point. I bought the chip a few months back and have found it to be reasonably accurate. You'll still have to do a little prospecting but it will put you in the general area.


----------



## frayedknot

This is why my bay spots have dried up. Bayspots are small and hard to see. I bet you rolled over them and didn't evan see the 10 lb snapper down there. I would check yourself before you bash another member over getting free numbers in the bay. Drive around dude and find your own and then publish the numbers for me to fish out. :thumbdown:


----------



## lastcast

I think it was Kims fault!


----------



## Fish Sticks

I used one set of those numbers and ended up in Canada? then i used another set and ended up at a puddle in my backyard. The last set was put into my navigation and it ended up at the Atlanta aquarium. What kind of conspiracy is this? (joking for people who think I am that stupid)


----------



## Bro-ker

I can vouch for foxtrotuniform's numbers tenfold. If you didn't find the wreck it wasn't his fault. I've fished with him a few times and he's a total honest character with some good information. And he's a good guy to pass a few hours with. Travis lets fish again soon!

Don't knock it till you try it...the right way. Pay the man to get a few more. It's worth it!


----------



## fishmagician

that was the right thing to do Kanaka, a tip of my hat to ya!


----------



## Getsome

I would like to try some of your bay #'s that you didn't make public to see if you are legit!! :whistling: Just shoot me a PM with the productive one's :yes:


----------



## fishn4real

Me thinks me smell a fraud. The OP in this thread stated that he was fishing with his son, yet when he came on begging fir numbers he played the pity card and stated he wanted to take 2 young daughters fishing. 1. He's liar, 2. He can't follow directions "don't fish theses numbers on bluebird days", 3. Probably a terrible navigator and was not even close to the numbers using hand held gps, and 4. He's a pussy cry baby. If he is fir real, he should thank someone for trying to help. He'll apologize to the forum in general, then man up and buy everyone a beer at the Wednesday night meet up. Jmo


----------



## foxtrotuniform

Getsome said:


> I would like to try some of your bay #'s that you didn't make public to see if you are legit!! :whistling: Just shoot me a PM with the productive one's :yes:


Done!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## spinfactor

foxtrotuniform said:


> Done!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Mighty nice of you. Is that the free bay samples you offer on sight?


----------



## wardicus79

hahahahahahahah!!!!!!!! im glad the douche wasted his whole day ..... what an ingrate ........


----------



## DLo

This really pisses me off, you take a guy trying to help you, call him a liar on a public forum then insult everyone on the forum because you're too ignorant to punch the numbers in your machine properly or know how to read your bottom finder. If you have one hair on your ass you'll come back and personally and publicly apologize to FoxtrotUniform, then slink off and keep your trap shut until you have something useful to say.


----------



## scott44

I just don't think numbers are the OP's main problem.......


----------



## jcasey

Reading this was a good way to kill 5 minutes. Catching the fish is sometimes not the hard part, it's finding them. I guess in his case, he couldn't do either..


----------



## sealark

Time to go fishing


----------



## BananaTom

sealark said:


> I think there is a chance all 3 people are the same person. What do you all think?


It is possible.

It would not be the first time something like this happened.

I have looked at the OP status, and he has not logged on since the post.

That does not mean he is not viewing it, and not logged, or logged under a different name.


----------



## sealark

edit


----------



## johnboatjosh

sealark said:


> Here's a thought for the seasond fishermen on here. could it be that a computer geek is on here as 3 different people. The first had the ability to find wrecks then try to sell the numbers and came under fire for trying to sell private numbers. Then another name shows up and starts selling numbers. And finally a 3rd person starts giving and converting public numbers for free. Now # 3 is selling private numbers. I think there is a chance all 3 people are the same person. What do you all think?


A good theory but wrong, I think. I've not met the person who sold private #'s on here a year or more ago, but I've seen pictures of him here several times. I can say for 100% that Travis is not that same person. Not sure who the 3rd person is. Hang on, gotta go put on my tinfoil hat. :thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528

johnboatjosh said:


> ....Hang on, gotta go put on my tinfoil hat.


Where have I seen that before? Somebody needs to put the popcorn on!!


----------



## Downtime2

One user, one IP


----------



## Mac1528

Solved that problem! Dang now I got to eat this all by myself. Oh well!


----------



## jack2

ok'
so.....after 48 posts, will albert apologize?

stay tuned, folks. the plot thickens as the world turns.

jack


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

Damn the hostility in the air ... smh i found most of my numbers just by trolling around in the bay had a few ppl tell me one or two but ended up getting luckier on my own doing things. Sorry for his luck but shit happens


----------



## Gitzit

I don't normally post in these kind of post but....I feel this one is deserving and I will be straight forward.

Kudos to Foxtrotuniform for being helpful, being call a liar and still trying to help. You sir are the better man. I know I would not have been.
To the originator of this post, it doesn't seem you will be missed. Man up or move on. 

I am new to fishing this area and everyone on here has been nothing but helpful. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## foxtrotuniform

Gitzit said:


> Kudos to Foxtrotuniform for being helpful, being call a liar and still trying to help. You sir are the better man.


_Men._ There's three of me, after all! :thumbsup:

Thanks for the kudos. I try not to be stingy. I'm making my living doing this (just barely), but I've got enough spots to share when someone asks nicely. It's just fishing, after all. At the end of the day, we've all got that in common...


----------

